# Fantasia



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Yuja Wang
Fantasia

Release Date March 5, 2012
Duration01:08:44
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateDecember, 2011
Recording Location
Teldex Studio, Berlin


----------

